# Spoiling your Betta



## Hanzobanana1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi Im Hannah and I am addicted to spoiling my Betta fish. I have a 15 gallon half-circle shaped aquarium with a heater and a filter in it. My betta has a sucker fish and an African dwarf frog for friends. They get new plants and décor a lot and treats once a week. I love my betta fish. How many Bettas do you have and how do you spoil them?


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Lets see i got 3 bettas in nice wide tanks with decor and heaters best food and water conditioners i keep them healthy by changing their waters too


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

My two boys get blood worms or black worms most nights with flakes for one boy and pellets for the other the rest of the time, both have a heater and a filter, with every second day 15% water changes, they have about 3 large silk plants to hide in and rest on, yet with enough room to zip around and a little fish safe ornament to hide in! I do try to make their gravel nice but when siphoning time comes the gravel gets messed up but that's okay, they also each have an IAL


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

JessikaSky said:


> My two boys get blood worms or black worms most nights with flakes for one boy and pellets for the other the rest of the time, both have a heater and a filter, with every second day 15% water changes, they have about 3 large silk plants to hide in and rest on, yet with enough room to zip around and a little fish safe ornament to hide in! I do try to make their gravel nice but when siphoning time comes the gravel gets messed up but that's okay, they also each have an IAL



What a good life they are having woth you!


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

That's only my bettas my community tank gets just as much special treatment!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Mine would probably be considered 'spoiled' by some users here because they only really get fed live foods. But this is because they are fussy wild bettas who only very grudgingly take pellets and frozen foods. Since it's easier not to try and starve them into accepting other foods, they get their choice of foods from live mosquito larvae to live blackworms.


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

I'd feed live if I could but everything is so limited where I am and we can't get a lot of things imported in :/


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I usually feed a lot of mosquito larvae and live bloodworms that I harvest from the several tubs of water I have lying around our backyard. 

But even here in Melbourne it gets cold pretty quickly, so not sure how viable that would be in Tasmania where I imagine it's even colder.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

I want to buy frozen food for them lol


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

Correct, we hardly get summer lol, it's meant to be in like what a weeks time and today it's like 10 degrees, so damn windy and dark clouds it'll probably rain at some point :/ I really can't see in a weeks time the weather being all like oh! it's summer time, time to be 30 degrees.. it sucks! :/


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm up to 4 betta boys now, one is still in at but everyone has a heated filtered tank with live plants. They get live or thawed frozen foods: blackworms, blood some, brine shrimp. I try to spend personal time with each. Xerxes is on my desk so he gets the most while I'm at the computer, my de boy in at will also be on the desk soon after I finish some prep for his tank. The other two are in the living room by the front door so they get to sees verging come and go and I spend some time by them before and after dinner. Everyone except the new boy in at has a well established planted tank, the nitrates levels in their tanks are finally lower that what comes out of my tap so I've cut back on water changes, but still do them every 2-3 weeks for removing visible poop. At tank gets more frequent water changes a free times a week since it does not have enough plant mass to absorb the nitrates.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I have 3 bettas now. I just started two of them on all frozen food diets. My favourite local fish store recently just upped their frozen food game and they gave me a deal on all of their varieties of frozen foods. My girl is still on pellets because she has chronic/permeant swim bladder problems. I feed her Omega One Marine Micro Pellets and they are so tiny that they easily pass through her system. 

When I've had my bettas for a year I buy them a moss ball.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Yay for spoiled bettas lol


----------

